# Game #32: Lakers (15-16) @ Clippers (25-8)



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Los Angeles Lakers @ Los Angeles Clippers
Friday, 04 January 2013
2230H EST
Local Channel: PRIME
National Channel: *ESPN*



STARTING LINEUPS

Lakers
G Nash | G Morris | C Howard | F Gasol | F Bryant

@

76ers
G Paul | G Green | C Jordan | F Griffin | F Butler​


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Clippers have lost two in a row (badly) and are showing some slippage.

Still can't see this Lakers team beating them, though.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If Pau and Dwight can actually make a few baskets, Lakers may have a chance of winning. Otherwise, I think it will be a 10+ point loss.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm going to be at this one live. Can't wait. I expect a couple of tussles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Please win.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We can beat any team in the league.

That said, Lakers havent proven that they can and the Clips have lost 2 in a row so they will be angry. They also match up well against us. My prediction is that Clips win by 15+. It is a sad sad season for me.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just win...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> We can beat any team in the league.
> 
> That said, Lakers havent proven that they can and the Clips have lost 2 in a row so they will be angry. They also match up well against us. My prediction is that Clips win by 15+. It is a sad sad season for me.


Lakers might be losing a lot but they aren't getting blown out. Only two losses by over ten points was @ denver a couple nights ago and @ Sacramento.


----------



## BarrysDowntown (Jan 3, 2013)

Points per game LAL
Field goal % LAC
Free Throrw % LAC
Defence LAC
Rebounding LAL
Turn overs LAC
Bench LAC


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Lakers might be losing a lot but they aren't getting blown out. Only two losses by over ten points was @ denver a couple nights ago and @ Sacramento.


Thats true. I am using pessimism as a defensive mechanism, it has helped much more than getting my hopes up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

No Crawford tonight. Out with a sore foot.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> No Crawford tonight. Out with a sore foot.


You know what that means, Sancho? That just means Bledsoe will have a break-out game. :|


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ron said:


> You know what that means, Sancho? That just means Bledsoe will have a break-out game. :|


Exactly..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Metta back in the starting lineup. Morris back on the bench.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> _*Earvin Magic Johnson ‏@MagicJohnson*
> The Battle For L.A...Showdown At Staples...Clippers vs. @[email protected] vs. Kobe...Clippers "Showtime" vs. @Lakers "Slowtime" is tonight!_


Brutal.

Absolutely brutal.

Et tu, Magic?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Smh.... Damn Magic.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Who built this town! Go lakers!









Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Let's go Lakers!!!!


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Talk about brutal...29 points allowed in the first quarter, 7 assists by CP3.

I liked the Lakers' interior offense, but their defense is as porous as ever. We can score 100 and lose by 20 in this game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I knew the Clippers were going to seek blood tonight. The Lakers are making it easy for them with the shitty defensive effort.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

This team sucks. It's time for a shakeup.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

JVG just called it. The Lakers need more "two way" players. Most are either defensive or offensive. Only Kobe does both and that's barely.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ron said:


> I liked the Lakers' interior offense, but their defense is as porous as ever. We can score 100 and lose by 20 in this game.


You mean the one where Howard can't make lay ups or two footers ? Or the one where Pau shoots 3 pointers ?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Just tuned in. All I can say is, "wow".


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Nash keeps throwing the ball at Dwight's feet.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Perfect replay: Barnes with the ball unguarded. Jordan Hill 20 feet away with no plans to go guard him...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Griffin is making Pau look like...

(you know its coming...)


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I love every halftime show: "I have no idea what dantoni is doing out there".


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I love it because they are telling the truth. The Clips are going to run away with this one.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

3 pt game. mg:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh well... :sigh:


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Cajon said:


> 3 pt game. mg:


Back to 12


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I can't wait for a trade or coaching change. I've had enough of this.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Morris got destroyed by Paul.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

After that CP3 move, I forgot what I was gonna type.

Not even Kobe can save this one. :whiteflag:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I can't wait for a trade or coaching change. I've had enough of this.


Well, it isn't going to be a coaching change, because they have a $23 million liability in that category over the next 3½ seasons.

So scratch that.

As far as a trade goes, they better trade for a defender.

On the bright side, they allowed "only" 26 points in that 3rd quarter.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

I could see Gasol's name coming up in trade rumors toward the end of this road trip.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Ron said:


> Well, it isn't going to be a coaching change, because they have a $23 million liability in that category over the next 3½ seasons.
> 
> So scratch that.
> 
> ...


At this point, I would settle for "young and athletic" 

Do I really want more Artests and Morris' who can defend but, can shoot ?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Nash and Kobe seem to be doing fine but, they don't need coaching


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Blake's mad.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Chris Flop.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Breakaway foul on Kobe?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> I could see Gasol's name coming up in trade rumors toward the end of this road trip.


Nope.

Need big man insurance in case Dwight bolts. SoftButter™ stays.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Notice how that lead doesn't get any closer. The Clips just don't let up.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Shouldn't we have possession after Kobe's FTs on that breakaway foul?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Hack-a-Dwight? :fail:


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

How about Del ***** finally get some credit ? Hack a Howard with an 8 point lead ? The Clips really want this one


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

****ing Meeks! :mad2:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Cajon said:


> Shouldn't we have possession after Kobe's FTs on that breakaway foul?


That wasn't a break-away, that was a foul under the basket.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Ron said:


> That wasn't a break-away, that was a foul under the basket.


Oh. My bad. I thought that was why Kobe slowed down, to draw the breakaway/clear path foul from Barnes.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

**** yeah, Dwight!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't like Hack-A... for the team that's up. It's stupid. No reason to slow the game down and give the team a chance to come back.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Klutch.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Dafuq?! :mad2:


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Jace said:


> Don't like Hack-A... for the team that's up. It's stupid. No reason to slow the game down and give the team a chance to come back.


Not to mention it's cheap.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

In and out. :sigh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Your announcers are pathetic.

Have I ever said that before?


Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

Clutch Paul.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Who's the closer now ?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Cajon said:


> Not to mention it's cheap.


Pay a man $18 million and he can't figure out how to make a FT ? Shame on him !

Every team should do it every game until he does something about it. Pure and simple


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*SherwoodStrauss*  This game atmosphere could only get weirder if the crowd started chanting, "BEAT L.A.!"


Hopefully this happens in a potential series.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

R-Star said:


> Your announcers are pathetic.
> 
> Have I ever said that before?
> 
> ...


Yeah but there are more pathetic announcers out there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

My best takeaway from the game is late in the 4th, Dwight is on the side talking to Nash, telling him some secrets, letting him know what he should do next to win the game.


Haha......


Wow Dwight absolutely ****ed your team. Like in a mean I want this to hurt for days type of way. You guys are ****ed. Enjoy trading Gasol for some type of garbage and losing even harder.



Oh, by the way, your announcers are already silver lining this game as an emotional win for the team. You guys really scrapped out there. Keep that up next game and you might win.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LA68 said:


> Pay a man $18 million and he can't figure out how to make a FT ? Shame on him !
> 
> Every team should do it every game until he does something about it. Pure and simple


They should force him to go to Rick Barry. I know he's loopy, but it would work and that's a lot of money they're paying.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cajon said:


> Yeah but there are more pathetic announcers out there.


That's really debatable at this point. If the Lakers were the Lakers and winning, its just lovable homerism. 


If the Lakers stink and lose more games than they win, and your announcers are calling the refs cheats for looking at a replay because it shows they were in the wrong, then call a game they just lost a win for the team, its pretty sad.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Awesome, my good friend Adams here.

What did you think about the game tonight Adam?


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

LA68 said:


> Pay a man $18 million and he can't figure out how to make a FT ? Shame on him !
> 
> Every team should do it every game until he does something about it. Pure and simple


It's a nifty tactic but it doesn't mean it's not cheap.



Jace said:


> Hopefully this happens in a potential series.


llullz


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Cajon said:


> It's a nifty tactic but it doesn't mean it's not cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> llullz


Its not only fair, its smart.

If you know a guy can't shoot, you sag off. Like people used to do to Rondo. He learned to have at least a semi respectable shooting game to make defenses have to keep honest.


It really ****s the Lakers, because the first time in the crunch someone sends Dwight to the line, you can never give him the ball again on a set play, because you know its sending him to the line and chances are hes ****ing you. So it completely takes him out of the game on offense. If hes too busy smiling and not paying attention to learn how to shoot a free throw, that's on him.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't even know what to do with Pau anymore. He was horrendously bad. The loss was not all his fault of course as Meeks and Metta played like garbage as well, but my gosh Pau was dreadful.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dwight will get the free throws down in clutch time, I am not concerned about that.

What I am concerned about is this team's mental state.

As in...

WHY THE **** COULDN'T THEY GIVE THIS KIND OF EFFORT IN THE PHILLY GAME?!?

THAT'S the problem, guys. EFFORT. If they gave this kind of effort in the Philly game, the Orlando game, the Dallas game, the Utah game, the Denver game, etc.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ron said:


> Dwight will get the free throws down in clutch time, I am not concerned about that.
> 
> What I am concerned about is this team's mental state.
> 
> ...


But hes not hitting them Ron.

Why is that going to change all the sudden?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

R-Star said:


> But hes not hitting them Ron.
> 
> Why is that going to change all the sudden?


He missed two, but then he got the last two. They only intentionally fouled him twice.

I am more concerned about the EFFORT. I don't understand why this game, this particular game, is more important than the Philly game, the Orlando game. They all count as one game in the standings. Finally, they give effort against arguably the best team in the league and fall just short.

To me, that means wins against Philly and Orlando (and others), and it translates into a winning record, not a losing one.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

That was the most tense arena I've ever been in. I swear there was almost a brawl 6 feet to the left of me in the final 3 minutes. 

Pau is unwatchable. Is he a bad player? No. But he's just a taller diaw. His body language is just pathetic in person. His confidence and athleticism are both shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

By the way, Kobe flat out shut out cp3 in the 4th. I was very impressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I missed most of the game, but on the replay on now I just saw CP hit a smooth 20-footer on KB to end the half. Live I saw him do something similar for the dagger. I'm sure those felt good with Kobe defending him.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Ron said:


> Nope.
> 
> Need big man insurance in case Dwight bolts. SoftButter™ stays.


He isn't leading them anywhere under cantoni's system. May as well trade him if he is going to have to play that outer role. In any case, pau just seems like he is done. People have been making excuses for his play for a while now, but I think part of it is that he is just declining. 

Two young players who can shoot and defend for Gasol.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Jace said:


> I missed most of the game, but on the replay on now I just saw CP hit a smooth 20-footer on KB to end the half. Live I saw him do something similar for the dagger. I'm sure those felt good with Kobe defending him.


You didn't prove me wrong son. Go back and watch the entire 4th quarter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @clublakers: Pau Gasol is shooting 31% when he posts up (16/52 FGs). He produces .73 points per post opportunity which is 72nd in the NBA ( @BallReasons)


Welp...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

MojoPin said:


> He isn't leading them anywhere under cantoni's system. May as well trade him if he is going to have to play that outer role. In any case, pau just seems like he is done. People have been making excuses for his play for a while now, but I think part of it is that he is just declining.
> 
> Two young players who can shoot and defend for Gasol.


And if Dwight bolts, who plays the middle? Sacre? Is that your center for the future?


----------

